# Beached Boat



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I beached my boat this weekend and it cost me 1000 bucks to have it pulled out. I couldn't believe it and I'm a little ashamed to admit it but I did. My GPS showed about 15 feet of water where I was going, it was dark and I drove my boat right up on the beach. I dug for hours with no progress made. One guy stopped to help for a while but he was in a tiny boat and there was no way it could pull me out. Later my wife asked a couple guys to help me, she felt sorry for me I guess, they tried for a bout 5 mins and gave it in for more beer. 



I was just so surprised at all the fishermen that were fishing their ass off all around me and not one offered to help. The sea tow boat that pulled up was smaller than mine and it pulled me out in about 5 seconds.. Any one of the hundred guys I saw right off shore could have yanked me out in a heartbeat but none offered.That much time, trouble and money for a 3 foot tow. I couldn't believe it.. I won't put it in the water again without a membership and I won't use Sea Tow. That's highway robbery, 3 feet for a Grand.. Makes me sick to my stomach.



If any fisherman was ever in any trouble, I would do whatever I could to help. I'm just blown away but I guess I deserve it for not buying my membership before hand.


----------



## IAMHOOKED (Oct 1, 2007)

DANG SORRY TO HEAR THAT!:banghead WERE YOU SIGNALING THE OTHER BOATS FOR HELP AND THEY JUST WOULD NOT RESPOND? I WOULD DO WHATEVER I COULD TO HELP ANYONE IN TROUBLE IN HOPES THAT SOMEONE WOULD DO IT FOR ME.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's what you don't understand.



I hook a boat to yours and try and pull you off. I do damage to my boat.



You say so sorry.  I spend a bunch of money fixing my boat trying to help you. You say "so sorry". 



You are mistaken that you needed a tow. It was not a tow. It was a "Recovery".



Recovery's Always cost more.



Now your po-poing Seatow. Had you had a membership, the membership would have cost you $150.



The recovery would have been Free.



So I hope you have been a little educated by my input.



By the way Seatow in our area is the best kick for the buck.



You just learned a very valuable and expensive lesson.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

Shoot - even a small boat should have been able to pull you off...we pulled a 50 Hatt off of Noriego point in Destin a few months ago in my Palmetto...good deeds do not go uinpunished.Keeping the karma on your side is always a good thing...


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

The wife and I were on our Jet ski yesterday, and we stopped to help an eldery man and his wife push a 29 fountain off the beach by the old coast guard station... had i seen you I would have helped... sorry for your trouble...

by the way do you have tow insurance now? You should really re-think the sea tow, they really are the best bang for your buck....

:usaflag


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

No, I wasn't flagging anyone down, it was obvious that I was beached and I thought I could get it out myself but still figured someone would stop to check on us.. As for damaging your boat and only getting a sorry, that's a pretty negative assumption and I'm sure it was guys like you that wouldn't offer to help. I'll be sure to try to forget about that comment if I ever see you in need.. I would never drive on by someone that may need help because I may get a scratch on my boat. That's just shitty.. What's worse is I had my wife and kids with me... And I don't care how much you love Sea Tow, 1000 bucks for 3 feet is a rip off.. I was just on the west end of Dauphin Island. Maybe if I was 30 miles offshore and they had to pull me to the dock but damn.. Right on DI and a 3 foot pull.... that's crooked.. I wonder what Tow Boat would have charged for that same tow. If it's the same I'll apologize but I can't see that being justified.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Jarhead (8/11/2008)*And I don't care how much you love Sea Tow, 1000 bucks for 3 feet is a rip off.. I was just on the west end of Dauphin Island. Maybe if I was 30 miles offshore and they had to pull me to the dock but damn.. Right on DI and a 3 foot pull.... that's crooked.. I wonder what Tow Boat would have charged for that same tow. If it's the same I'll apologize but I can't see that being justified.


Tow boat US do not cover a recovery even with their yearly memberships. 

The difference between recreational boat towing and salvage has been a difficult subject for some. Any problem that may arise is usually centered round the difference in billing methods and costs. 

Towing assistance provides help for breakdowns and light groundings. The far more extensive salvage operations are covered only by yacht insurance policies. 

Boaters should consider themselves in a salvage situation if their vessel becomes hard grounded, stranded, beached, taking on water emergency that requires urgent pumping, leaking a product that calls for containment and clean up, capsized, or sunk. Salvage services implies that there was some degree of danger or some need of extraordinary assistance.


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

My understanding is it is an unwritten rule on the water to help a fellow boater out....within reason. I have towed a couple of boats that needed help and I would hope someone would do the same for me. You should have flagged someone and I bet you would have recieved help.


----------



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

I was 62 miles offshore this weekend and spun a hub on one of my engines. I called seatow and told them of my issue. After running 9mph for 40 miles the seatow boat finally showed up and followed us the rest of the way in. didn't charge be a penny since i payed my $150 2 weeks ago. My only problem is that it took them 4 hours to get to us. Seemed rather long for them to get to us if you ask me. 

As for helping you, I would have hooked my boat up to yours in 2 seconds to help you out. 

So my two lessons are: 1. Be a member of seatow. 2. always have a spare hub kit on board!


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

> *ChrisH2O (8/11/2008)*My understanding is it is an unwritten rule on the water to help a fellow boater out....within reason. I have towed a couple of boats that needed help and I would hope someone would do the same for me. You should have flagged someone and I bet you would have recieved help.




That's my understanding as well. I thought it was the #1 rule for boaters. I was so certain that someone would try to help I was actually trying to hurry up and get it out before they got there so I wouldn't look like a moron explaining the bone head mistake to these salty fishermen but needless to say, I didn't have to explain anything to anyone. And hind sight is 20/20, I just got the boat and intended to get the membership before I went out. I was taking the kids camping and figured this little trip would be fine,, "I'll get it Monday" . Famous last words...:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

Man that sucks no one would help you out. Sea Tow does consider that a recovery or salvage and not a tow.


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

I agree with X-Shark,



The rule is to help a fellow boater in distress.



You were in a bind but not in distress.



I have been a Seatow member for years and been towed several times. Why anyone would venture out without a membership is beyond me.



When I see a situation such as yours.



1. Stop and be sure they are OK.

2. Offer to call Seatow if they can't

3. Offer to call someone else if they can't.

4. Do not tow them with my boat unless there is an emergency.



One broken part on my boat and it saved you $150 but could cost me hundreds. 



$1000 vs 150 you decide


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

in todays world we now have a sea towing operation...as for a recreational boater and the rules...if you flag another boater for help they should approach you to find out what ur problem maybe.

if anybody in need of assistance (life threating) they should do all they can to help until proper authorities arrive. as for a boat break down or grounding they should make sure you are able to contact a sea towing operator...these are the professionals and should take care of your needs...what ever time that takes.

i am with whailorsailer...it was dark and you made no effort in flagging help down(may be thinking you may have to pay them for the help...it seems money is an issue for you)...now as far as the cost...it is just like car insurance...you can pay alittle now or alot later...as far as "i will get it monday"...well you should have kept the boat in the yard until then.

if you had flagged me down i would have assited in calling sea tow...which is what i would hope most boaters would do...let the professionals do their jobs! 

seen to many boats torn up and people hurt trying to help somebody else out.

tight lines!


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Its not Sea tows fault to be honest.. Im sure they told you the charge prior to ungrounding you right? In all honesty they charge that much to make up for all the tows they do for members for 150.00 a year! If you chose to not buy a mambership you rolled the dice and lost. Im really not trying to be an ass here, but it seems you are bad mouthing a BUISNESS that is held in high regard by myself and countless others. Nobody forced you to call Sea Tow.. you could have waited it out for a fellow boater but you obviously were tired enough of waiting to pay a grand to get ungrounded. I learned my lesson the same way after a 1500.00 tow.. but I knew about the yearly insurance and took my chances.. I ALWAYS have a membership now and have used it a couple times. Im sorry noone stopped to offer to pull you off, that sucks.. had I seen you, I would have helped you, but trust me, Sea Tow is one of the best run buisnesses out there.. dont be mad at them.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

you have health insurane right its the same thing if you didnt have health insurance and went to the emergency room with a hook in your leg it would cost you $700 to get it out if you had insurance it would cost you $100 it just there way of making money off people that are stupid for not having that extra protection


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Tow Boat US would have probably charged you the same amount.... You should have all the charges on the paper they have you sign. You have to pay the distance and time charges for the people. You also pay for thedistance they have to cover from the time they leave whatever "dock" they are based from. Likesomeoneused to say:"Break Out AnotherThousand"= BOAT. I got grounded, stuck, or whatever you want to call it a couple years ago and Tow Boat USwould have charged me 750.00. Glad I bought the insurance. If you tow your boat on the road, might want to think about the road insurance also....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

We were trying to help someone beached in the P-cola Pass. The guy ran his boat bow first up on the beach. A wake from a charter boat washed over his stern and filled the boat. It was his first day out in his new first time boat. Several were trying to help when a big wave came in, lifted the boat and set it back down on a boy's leg. Now an injury existed as well. 

Let the pros handle the situation. They know how.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like they got you.These guys know what they are doing and probably didnt inform you that the price should have been negoitiated prior to the "soft" ungrounding. If you had been hard aground, which may have required more equipment or another vessel, in peril, or unsafe conditionsyou would expect a high dollar amount. I think $1000.00 is strong for the services provided, but is completely within the law. To bad for all of them, If they had done what I believe is the right thing and charged you a fair fee for services rendered, you would probably be on here praising them. 

BTW, I sell Sea Tow membership's, and have a good working relationship with those guys. I will bring this issue to their attention and remind them that you only get to slaughter a cow once!!


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

It's just funny to me how many guys on here are pointing fingers for my not having a seatow membership. I realize this was a mistake and pointing out the obvious does not make you look smart. Sounds like excuses for times you passed someone up in trouble. Common decency is all I'm talking about. I'm not a boyscout or the most moral person on the planet but if something seems messed up then it usually is. Hearing how many people see nothing wrong with ignoring someone in trouble is just sad. I pulled over to help an old man change a tire in the rain. Not that I'm a super hero, it's just the right thing to do. I wouldn't sit and wine about how the old man should have paid for triple A or just hand him my cell to call a tow truck. Two minutes in the rain to do the right thing is just common decency. Instead of making excuses for my bad behavior like i might be hit by a car if I help you old man so tough luck, I have triple A and you're a dumbass for not having it.. I mean come on... 



As far as popping a flare, no. It was about 0500 and still dark when we ran a ground but I dug and pushed until around 1600 before I broke down and called a tow. I was sure I could get it out myself until I ran out of gas. It was broad daylight and boats were all around. And yeah, money is an issue when you're talking about a Grand for something that looked like I could do myself with a shovel and little push.



This whole situation seemed so messed up to me I couldn't believe it. Now, hearing all these guys who see nothing wrong with any of it just shocks the hell out of me. Either I'm the nicest guy in the world or some of you are just jackasses. I'm told that I'm not that nice.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

You may have a different perspective now that you have read what others have said Jarhead?



Especially the part about a broken leg injury.



One little mistake can be costly. Boat repair is not cheap. You referred to a scratch. I was thinking more of a clete or tie point being pulled out of one of the boats.



Understand WE were not there. WE have no idea of the REAL situation. You make it sound simple, maybe it was?



FYI: Yes I have towed plenty of boats in before. No I don't boat around Dauphin Island.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Not really X-Shark.. It looks about 50/50 to me.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *X-Shark (8/11/2008)*Here's what you don't understand.
> 
> I hook a boat to yours and try and pull you off. I do damage to my boat.
> 
> ...


Sea Tow doesn't cover beached boats.....I'm pretty sure of that....Has to be surrounded by water.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

jarhead 

your first mistake was going to fast at night. i had to learn the hard way myself. worse than a grounding somebody could have really gotten hurt. i hit a sand bar and wife was sitting next to me she ended up in the cabin. fortunatly she was ok just some bruises and i was able to get the boat off. i never go fast at night inland anymore.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Jarhead (8/11/2008)*Not really X-Shark.. It looks about 50/50 to me.




If you had called someone on the radio and asked for help, I'd probably agree that people suck for not helping. But I am not - under any circumstances - hitching my boat to someone like you who is grounded due to obvious operator error. First, un-grounding can be dangerous. Second, I would be liable for any damage I caused your boat by pulling on it. Third, I don't know where you were, but there is also potential for damage to my boat.



Now, if you were in danger, I would sink my boat to save you and I think everyone here would. But, you were in a situation of your own making. I suggest you should have gotten on your radio or cell phone and gotten some help so as not to have paid the $1000. And, while that may seem like a lot of money, let me tell you that to run my boat from its slip to the pass and back would cost $150-200. Insurance for a towing service has got to be more than the $4k/yr I pay, and the cost of a standby captain and mate has got to be $1500 per week. Franchise fees, towing winches and ropes are expensive as are the oil containment equipment, training, CG certifications, etc.



And one more thing you should know is that back in the 80s when I was in highschool, we used to run out to the pass and find dumbasses grounded and charge them $100 to pull them off the hill. We once had to tie to a mast to get a sailboat on its side to get it off Caucus Shoals and the idiot owner got afraid and cut the rope injuring himself and damaging his boat. After he paid us another $100 to get back in the surf and tie back up, we pulled him off. Well, I nearly got killed later in the week when the stupid SOB called my step dad telling him he was going to sue him for damaging his boat. Shoulda let him sink.



Take it for what its worth and thanks for reminding me I need Sea Tow.



Tony, can you hook me up?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

<P align=left>Ungrounding: Sea Tow will provide free ungrounding assistance to covered vessels when all six of the following conditions apply: The vessel is not in the surf or surf line. The vessel is in a stable, safe position. The vessel is surrounded by water on all sides. The vessel has some movement (i.e. rocking). The vessel can be refloated in 15 minutes or less by one Sea Tow boat. The vessel can continue its voyage safely once it has been refloated. If all six conditions do not apply it is not a covered service.


----------



## Halfmoon (Oct 3, 2007)

Very good valid points from everyone. Hope everyone learned a lesson from this.

I know I did. Don't own a boat.:letsdrink

Get use to spending the money.


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Jarhead,

I dont think anyone here called you a dumbass for not having insurance.. no need to refer to people with opinions disserent than yours as "jackasses".. If you dont want input from the public then dont post your situation on a public forum. I think the majority of folks on here would have helped you out. The fact that you feel you were over charged is your opinion, and it would sting anyone on here to pay what you did, but I dont think you were taken advantage of.. the fact is that is what they charge if uninsured.. take it or leave it.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

then ill say it your a dumbass just my .02 cents


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

We had to call Sea Tow in for a stranded commercial fishing boat one day...their batteries were dead. Sea Tow made it VERY clear what the charges would be up front and wanted a credit card as well. Seems odd that they wouldn't do the same for your situation as well.


----------



## hightide78 (Jul 6, 2008)

After running out of gas did they tow you back to the dock?


----------



## Instant Karma (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Jarhead,



Don't take all this the wrong way.. If ANY of us had known you were a Marine we would have busted our ass to help you...



Get the membership and enjoy the water..



Joe



"The frustration of fishing is what makes it fun!!!''


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

you should talk to bonita dan i think he has broke down so many times he started buying stocks shares from sea tow


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

Be careful accepting a line from a friendly boater. I am sure someone here can chime in but if it is considered salvage and they help you can later be held liable for a large sum up to forfeiture of your vessel, all of us should read up on that. As for the rest of it....I have participated in two big ones and lots of small ones. I have a 38' twin diesel and pulled a 26 Glacier bay back to the water about 10' after an extreme tide and wind. We were careful and I didn't think it was a big deal, just a nice thing to do. I also towed a 48' sailboat in 40 miles in the Pacific(that sucked at 6 knots). They were just finishing a 5 year journey and fouled the prop. No wind and they had spent 2 nights scared shitless in the shipping lanes with no engine. I towed them in and gave them a 25 pound salmon. BTW I accepted no money in either case.Get Sea Tow and you won't have to worry about it! oke


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *ChrisH2O (8/11/2008)*My understanding is it is an unwritten rule on the water to help a fellow boater out....within reason. I have towed a couple of boats that needed help and I would hope someone would do the same for me. You should have flagged someone and I bet you would have recieved help.


It is not an unwritten law......

http://www.boatinglife.com/article_content.jsp?ID=52748


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Midnight Run (8/11/2008)*you should talk to bonita dan i think he has broke down so many times he started buying stocks shares from sea tow


That ain't funny man! :moon

Jarhead, I have had Tow Boat since '88 and have used it more last year than,heck I've never been towed in before last year by a pro,just some good samaritans(once) for an overhead problem(differant boat)some years ago. Gotta be something wrong with hailing Tow-Boat U.S. and them saying,Hey Dan,where you at?:banghead But you have admitted you were an inexperienced boater and F*cked up so I hope you have gained much knowledge from this and use better judgement in the future. If I were in the area,I'd a dragged your ass off the beach but I wasn't so sorry. Hope your boating adventures are much better than that one and remember,the Captain is solely responsible for the safe operation of his vessel and for the safety ofhis crew and passengers.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

sorry dan :letsdrink:letsdrink but if you helped they might have to tow both of you in


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

Tuna Man ....you are the most informative person on this forum.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Midnight Run (8/11/2008)*sorry dan :letsdrink:letsdrink but if you helped they might have to tow both of you in


Ha! That's why I leave a float plan with Miles and Cathy. :reallycrying


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

give me a call tomorrow dan and will go drink a beer or two :moon:letsdrink


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

10-Roger!:letsdrink


----------



## slanddeerhunter (Jun 11, 2008)

i love sea-tow. amonth or so ago i blew my power head up the river near gravine island took him about an hour to get to us . the bill would have been $500 dollars on the invoice .but i paid my $150 and after my pastor blew up his gear case and was charge $1400 to be towed in my wife wont let me go unless ive paid my seatow policy. you dont ever know whats going to happen and i would rather pay $150 a year and not have to worry abut it.


----------



## PennFish (Oct 18, 2007)

Sorry you hit the ground running but if you dug and pushed for 11 hours (0500-1600) you didn't need a 3' tow you needed a soft grounding rescue at the least more so a salvage. I might been wrong but I though salvage was 10% of the boat value.

I had a little 17' bay boat for the last 8 years and just replaced it with a 20' and have pay Tow Boat every year that roll's around in the blink of an eye.


----------



## BlackFlag (Oct 23, 2007)

> *X-Shark (8/11/2008)*Here's what you don't understand.
> 
> I hook a boat to yours and try and pull you off. I do damage to my boat.
> 
> ...


Not to piss you off, But when you claim that the recovery is free... Next time you renew your sea tow contract you might want to take it upon yourself toread the fine print in that bang for the buck sea tow contract. Under sea tows contract agreement they will recover your vessel in the event of a soft grounding. In the laws of marine salvage the term soft grounding does not exist. Therefore once they sucessfully recover your vessel from deemed peril they can charge you whatever they seem suitable, member or not. Also all those other amenities they offer. Under their fine print clause's, are only available "Under Perfect Condition's". Once again another term that does not exist in Marine law. So when your out and your vessel goes dead in the water, and they refuse to help you, don't be suprised because you payed that 150.00 gold member contract. Because they can refuse service to any member or nonmember because you are not in what they deem as "Perfect Conditions". What they did to Jarhead is salvage his vessel under what is called The Lloyd's open form salvage contract, which unfortunatly at a serious disadvantage to the boat owner. I'm not saying that sea tow is bad, I've just seen them do really shady things. I'm also saying take it upon yourself to become educated in Marine Salvage Law.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (8/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *ChrisH2O (8/11/2008)*My understanding is it is an unwritten rule on the water to help a fellow boater out....within reason. I have towed a couple of boats that needed help and I would hope someone would do the same for me. You should have flagged someone and I bet you would have recieved help.
> ...




Come on, Ron. Read the crap you post before you post it. He was in no danger and therefore nobody is obligated to help him.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

[/quote] What they did to Jarhead is salvage his vessel under what is called The Lloyd's open form salvage contract, which unfortunatly at a serious disadvantage to the boat owner. I'm not saying that sea tow is bad, I've just seen them do really shady things. I'm also saying take it upon yourself to become educated in Marine Salvage Law.[/quote]

Was that Sea Tow you are talking about or someone they called? When I needed Sea Tow, they were not avaiable in that areaand called out another boat.

Not hardly... With the Lloyd's open formsalvage contract, if you have to go to court/arbitration....BOTH parties have to go to court in England.

The American judicial system recognized the inequities in this approach, and ruled that if both parties (the boat owner and the salvor) were U.S. citizens, they could not be forced into arbitration in a foreign country. Makes Lloyd's mute

But everyone needs to be aware of the law, and in my case we agreed on a price and it went from $1200, down to $700


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Xanadu (8/11/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Tuna Man (8/11/2008)*
> ...


I agree with what you are saying and he wasn't in any danger. I just passed along the fact that if someone IS in danger, the obligation is there. I totally agree with the fact that there was no obligation. Time was NOT of the essence. I agree that I should of worded it differently. In that situation help would of been a courtesy at most.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

O.K. I wll say it... you are a dumbass!!!

Operating the boat at excessive speed in the dark with your family on board :nonono

Not signalling or calling for distress :nonono

Not buying a SeaTow membership :nonono

And digging for 11 hours and running out of gas trying to force her back in the water :doh

Hell I wouldnt have helped you either, I would have took video for the next youtube asshat awards. Rule number 1 of boating isMAINTAIN VISIBILITY AND PROCEED AT A SAFE SPEED!!

Now that we have that out of the way, buy the SeaTow membership, watch where you are going, tell the wife that you are the one at fault. From what I have gained from your own replies and post you probably looked like a maniac trying to get it off ground (burned a whole tank of fuel trying to power it off before calling for help) and sorta like helping a drowning person, you let them give up before you help or they will take you down with them. Not trying to be an ass here but you are getting mad at others because of your own stupid mistake :letsdrink


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Freespool...that reminds me of the day a co-worker had a dead battery (ass left his lights on all day) in his car. I pulled up beside him, he was parked close to a tall sign post. I jumped ( I know what I'm doing) his car and as I backed out, my dumb ass cut the wheels too much and my left front fender was pushed into the pole. "thanks for the jump"


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

On a side note. You say you ran out of gas. So you were using your motor in shallow, sandy water to try and back it off, right? How much sand did you suck up into that motor in the process? I would check your water pump.


----------



## fisherick (Oct 2, 2007)

I always try to help when I get flagged. One time I almost damaged my boat in so doing, but avoided the problem. The worst is when you stop to help and it becomes obvious when they talk....that they're yankees. I hate it when that happens.:banghead


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

It would not have mattered if he had a Sea Tow membership or not. Sea Tow nor Tow Boat U.S. cover unbeaching or a salvage under there memberships so if you beach your boat and cannot get it ungrounded they will charge you for it membership or not. Granted the $150 dollar membership is well worth it and anyone who boats should have it.


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

Remind not to ever help any of you when you need it, most of you, Damn! And to the comment on the Specification of the boat and all the weight and that it might rip your cleets out and all...LOL. Do you seriously think a bow beached boat with a portion still floating will continue to hold those kinds of specs as if it was on the dry ground...do I need to explain the laws of physics?By the way, have you ever winched your boat on your trailer at a ramp hooked to nothingbut thebow eye, sure you have, did it bust, no it didn't and you where probley putting more stress on theeyethan would be excertedtrying topull a vesselout of sand, think about it. I would have helped out in a heart beat, sorry I was not around Jarhead. Back when I had a Capehorn I towed a brokedown vessel 10 miles back to port, oh yeah he was 30' long and I was 19', no problem. Still to this day that guy and I keep in touch and fish together when we can over in Mexico Beach, go Karma huh. Anyway figure I would throw in a good note since so many SOB's out there dont give a damn. Have a good morning all.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

> *RiverGulfFshr (8/12/2008)*Remind not to ever help any of you when you need it, most of you, Damn! And to the comment on the Specification of the boat and all the weight and that it might rip your cleets out and all...LOL. Do you seriously think a bow beached boat with a portion still floating will continue to hold those kinds of specs as if it was on the dry ground...do I need to explain the laws of physics?By the way, have you ever winched your boat on your trailer at a ramp hooked to nothingbut thebow eye, sure you have, did it bust, no it didn't and you where probley putting more stress on theeyethan would be excertedtrying topull a vesselout of sand, think about it. I would have helped out in a heart beat, sorry I was not around Jarhead. Back when I had a Capehorn I towed a brokedown vessel 10 miles back to port, oh yeah he was 30' long and I was 19', no problem. Still to this day that guy and I keep in touch and fish together when we can over in Mexico Beach, go Karma huh. Anyway figure I would throw in a good note since so many SOB's out there dont give a damn. Have a good morning all.


Well said; agreed! I guess even if I was scared of screwing my boat up or was in a jon boat that wouldn't have done any good, I'd at least parked and got my big ass out to see if I could help PUSH. Different strokes for different folks; Jarhead, tough break man with the 1k to SeaTow, that sucks!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *RiverGulfFshr (8/12/2008)*Remind not to ever help any of you when you need it, most of you, Damn! And to the comment on the Specification of the boat and all the weight and that it might rip your cleets out and all...LOL. Do you seriously think a bow beached boat with a portion still floating will continue to hold those kinds of specs as if it was on the dry ground...do I need to explain the laws of physics?By the way, have you ever winched your boat on your trailer at a ramp hooked to nothingbut thebow eye, sure you have, did it bust, no it didn't and you where probley putting more stress on theeyethan would be excertedtrying topull a vesselout of sand, think about it. I would have helped out in a heart beat, sorry I was not around Jarhead. Back when I had a Capehorn I towed a brokedown vessel 10 miles back to port, oh yeah he was 30' long and I was 19', no problem. Still to this day that guy and I keep in touch and fish together when we can over in Mexico Beach, go Karma huh. Anyway figure I would throw in a good note since so many SOB's out there dont give a damn. Have a good morning all.


I really do not think that most on here would turn their back on someone that lookslike theyneed help. They are simply stating the possibilities as information to people. But for him to expect folks to just stop by when he did not try and flag anyone one downor show he needed help is not right. While I am driving my boat around, I do not keep a watchfulleye on all the boats on the shore to check to see if every boat is not beached. It's my job to keep aneye out on what's in front of me not to look for folks that need help. If I stumble across someone that needs help around me, sure, I'll try to help or get them help. 

I try to help out where I can. During the Blue Angels, it was a fairly strong outgoing tide and a guy did not move his boat out with the tide. It ended up taking about 13 or so of us rocking that boat back and forth for about 15 minutes before we got it to move. I have towed folks in and ended my day of fishing to help folks. Karma does come back to you in one form or another. People talk a lot on here. But on the water, 99% of the folks on here would help out.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (8/12/2008)*On a side note. You say you ran out of gas. So you were using your motor in shallow, sandy water to try and back it off, right? How much sand did you suck up into that motor in the process? I would check your water pump.




And change your impeller after flushing your motor for an hour or two.


----------



## cubfan (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm not sure but I think Jarhead meant that HE, not his boat,physically "ran out of gas". Jarhead, I would have stopped and assisted. Thanks for serving your country.

Come on guys, now if itwas the Hooters Bikini Ski Team grounded how many of you would stop?


----------



## RiverGulfFshr (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Telum Piscis (8/12/2008)*Ireally do not think that most on here would turn their back on someone that lookslike theyneed help. They are simply stating the possibilities as information to people. But for him to expect folks to just stop by when he did not try and flag anyone one downor show he needed help is not right. While I am driving my boat around, I do not keep a watchfulleye on all the boats on the shore to check to see if every boat is not beached. It's my job to keep aneye out on what's in front of me not to look for folks that need help. If I stumble across someone that needs help around me, sure, I'll try to help or get them help.
> 
> I try to help out where I can. During the Blue Angels, it was a fairly strong outgoing tide and a guy did not move his boat out with the tide. It ended up taking about 13 or so of us rocking that boat back and forth for about 15 minutes before we got it to move. I have towed folks in and ended my day of fishing to help folks. Karma does come back to you in one form or another. People talk a lot on here. But on the water, 99% of the folks on here would help out.


I hear ya. I guess If your not trying to initiate some help, help will not come. At one time or another everyone will need some assistance one way or another, if you own a boat.


----------



## one big one (Oct 4, 2007)

Jarhead, first, Thanks for serving our country, a few years ago we had a young Marine who was stationed at NASP, who came out to the turkey shootmy dad ranat the American Legion on Gulf beach Hwy, being a Marine we all assumed he knew guns, after his first shot, blood was running down his cheek from the scope recoil, we don't know if you are knowledgable of the area or Boating but more & more people are boatingwith out proper training or experience, ask yourself for alls sake if you would like more experience, there are several on here that would be willing to help.:usaflag

Be SAFE.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Rammer Jammer (8/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *RiverGulfFshr (8/12/2008)*Remind not to ever help any of you when you need it, most of you, Damn! And to the comment on the Specification of the boat and all the weight and that it might rip your cleets out and all...LOL. Do you seriously think a bow beached boat with a portion still floating will continue to hold those kinds of specs as if it was on the dry ground...do I need to explain the laws of physics?By the way, have you ever winched your boat on your trailer at a ramp hooked to nothingbut thebow eye, sure you have, did it bust, no it didn't and you where probley putting more stress on theeyethan would be excertedtrying topull a vesselout of sand, think about it. I would have helped out in a heart beat, sorry I was not around Jarhead. Back when I had a Capehorn I towed a brokedown vessel 10 miles back to port, oh yeah he was 30' long and I was 19', no problem. Still to this day that guy and I keep in touch and fish together when we can over in Mexico Beach, go Karma huh. Anyway figure I would throw in a good note since so many SOB's out there dont give a damn. Have a good morning all.
> ...


 

I am with you two. Jarhead I would be writing down names of boats on here so I would know who not to help if I seen them stranded. I would have helped youwith out question and so would have Rammer Jammer and RiverGulf but that tells you the type people we are vs others. Just ask Sniper, I pulled him in before he drifted into the Mass. Ripped 2 cleats off my boat doing it but he made it in safely. And I would have thrown you a line and pulled you off with my boat and no I would not have made you sign a contract agreeing to pay for damages to my boat. Times and attitudes sure have changed since I was growing up and my father and I would help people (total strangers). But this is how I was raised.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

O.K. I talk shit but would help you in a heartbeat....but I still would call you a dumbass.


----------



## seminolewind (Oct 1, 2007)

I never said I would not help, if someone has a problem and I can help them out then I will. Some of the others on this thread would also but in this day and time you have to be careful who you help. If I was pulling you out and something happened, you our someone in your family was injured who's to say you would not file a lawsuit against me. Like I said I will help anyone in need on the water to the best of my abilities.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm with Telum Piscisand feel that 99% on here would help someone out. I have in the past and will continue to do so. I've changed flat tires, repaired a flat tire on the road, pulled, pushed people, ran and got gas (my expense) for them, passed some on the interstate only to get off at the next exit to return to give assistance, jumped stated, put out a fire in a burger place as a customer, pulled someone out from under a aircraft after a aircraft crash, and so on. No one was there, and maybe a little more effort that jarhead could muster up is all that was needed, maybe just the extra body. One has to access the situation as needed to ensure that neither injury to person or damage to equipment would occur. I don't ride in a boat or my car looking for those that are stranded, but will give assistance when I'm able and can. As many of you know I live just off of I-65 at exit 231/234, and have at numerous times told forum members that if they are this way, have trouble don't hesitate to call me. Time of day is of NO, I repeat NOfactor. I would hope and I do feel that the same would be afforded to me if I was in need of help in your area. The problem is that today we worry about all those law suite people out there just waiting like a thief to pounce upon the unexpected.

Now with that said, I have a question....Years ago I heard that if you tow someone, especially in a boat, to use their rope should the rope break and hurt someone in the towed boat, to avert a suit...anyone else catch wind of that? It is ashame that as a good samaritan we have to be concerned about such things.


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

I haven't been on today, sorry I missed all the action. Thanks for the kind words from some of you guys but I would never leave someone stranded because they pissed me off on the forum. I may beat their ass when I got them to the dock but they would get there safe and sound.



When I said ran out of gas, I meant I was whipped from digging all day. 



And I'm sorry if i hurt your feelings about Sea Tow. My story was about being stuck and no one offering help and my GPS map being completely wrong. I didn't realize I poked at Sea Tow so hard but I honestly felt like I was taken advantage of but if you guys feel it was a fair price than take it for what it is. 



I've admitted that it was a bone head move, I didn't blame anyone for my mistakes. I've admitted that I'm new to boating. It's surprising to me how many people want to pounce on mistakes I've already admitted. 



Points of the story: 1) Is that much cash fair for such a short tow. 2) Is it common for maps to be off that much? 3) Just basically shocked because no one helped and it took about a half a second to be pulled back in the water after all that work.



Instead of hitting on any of the points of my story, most came way out of left field with all the insults about the sea tow membership. And I honestly feel that Jackass is a very nice, "G" rated way of describing someone who wouldn't help a stranded boater. 



My GPS said i was over a mile off the west end of Dauphin Island when I rounded the corner and beached the boat. When the sun came up, I saw that there was at least a half mile left. And I wasn't screaming through the dark at 40 mph. I saw all the open water on the machine and barely got the boat up on plane. Which I see now to have been a mistake.



I thought I had some pretty valid questions but had no idea I would spark this much trouble. If a company was out gouging families in trouble, I would think people would want to know. If you guys say it's a fair price than I'll take your word for it. What do I know I'm just a Jarhead. Bullet sponges don't drive boats. 



And thanks to all the guys who've shown their appreciation for Iraq/Afghan Vets. You'd be surprised at how many people just don't give a damn and have told me I had no business over there in the first place. People just don't look at vets the way I did when I was a kid and I'm still pretty young.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

again its not a tow it is a recovery. That is the problem with some gps charts they are not completely accurate. Do you have a chip for this area. And thank you for your service


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

No chip. I asked the Sea Tow Captain about my map and he told me these maps haven't been updated since 1985.. Are there updated maps on this chip and where would I get one?


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

what kind of gps do you have? How old is it?


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

New to boating, going 40 at night, I hope you have realized your mistake. Learn the area you will most likely be boating in during the daylight hours. If you have to drive at night, slow down. There are so many different variablesto boating and it will just take time for you to understand most of them. I'm just glad nobody got hurt...Going 40 mph and hitting a sandbar...ouch!!! And as far as the cost is concerned, remember you are now a boater, everything is expensive when you own a boat!!!!!!!:usaflag


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

Garmin GPSmap 440s.. it's brand new..


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

yea go to west marine, boaters world , bass pro, or georges marine and get you a chip it will show you the channels and bouys and everything


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

That's real good advice chris but I wasn't going 40.... I may be inexperienced but not crazy. I barely got the boat to plain out when we ran ashore. I just got impatient. I had made that trip before with buddies and I had been at idle speed for about 2 hours. It never seemed that long when someone else was driving and I thought I was being too cautious. Putting from Billy Goat hole all the way around to the tip of the west end. I saw the open water on the Map and got excited. Thought I had a good stretch of open water and I could pick up the pace a little. Should have been more patient considering it was still dark out..


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

yeah about 6 months ago i had a fule sending unit go out and i ran out of gas showing a half a tank. i was about 80 yards 

off the beach on the gulf side. me and my buddy tried to flag everyone we saw down, to no avail. it was about 3:00pm

the surf ended up pushing me onto the beach. me and my buddy ended up pulling the flats boat from the front cannon in the bushes all the way around the point till we got to the pickens pier. neither of us could push or pull any more. we were about to draw straws to see who would run to the entrance to the ft and get some gas when another boat stopped because they were haven troubles and they ended up driving us to get gas. after three hours, thank god for those two people having trouble as well. because noone was going to help no matter how much we waved with both hands.

i keep thinking in my mind that noone saw us

I would hate to think people just wouldnt want to help, i know i would.

oh well!! just one of my days on the water, and in it


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

That unit has preloaded detailed charts. A chip will not help you get better detail. It's already there. As we say it's "Prego" already in there.



I don't know what else to tell you.



Note that buoys can easily be off. The move them slightly, they are still fairly close.


----------



## Couzin_It (Oct 6, 2007)

I was on a wreck a few miles offshore when I first got my boat and I didn't realize that batteries were old and died while sitting there fishing with the radio on. Cost me $400 for a jump from sea tow. Had insurance since then and haven't had to use it yet, thank god. I don't think a grand is too much especially it being a hard ground.


----------



## ChrisH2O (Oct 4, 2007)

Oops....I read it wrong. I'm glad the Marines taught you to be a fighting machine and not crazy. :letsdrink


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

:clap haha.. good one..


----------



## CAPTAIN DAD (Aug 13, 2008)

Ok Jarhead

A lot of talk about your mistake. It was an accident, most boaters have at one time or another ran in shallow water and ran aground, I know I have. Don't beat yourself up about that. As for the 3 foot tow for $1000 dollars. You did not pay $1000 dollars for a three foot tow. You paid $1000 dollars for a tow boat operator to have thousands of dollars in liability insurance, thousands in boats equipment and fuel,experienced captains and dispatchers available 24 hours a day 7 days a week all to be there when you call to seek help. Which they did putting their captains and equipment in the same shallow water to save yourboat from more damage. I have seen this same senario before with much worse outcome boats on the beach with their owners refusing thehelp thinking like you did it was far to expensive only to find them the next day full of sand and water. Most will then call a sea towto retrieve a boat that is a total loss to them and their insurance company. Accidents happen you did the right thing.

Captain Dad


----------



## Jarhead (Jul 3, 2008)

> *CAPTAIN DAD (8/12/2008)* Ok Jarhead
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah, I see what you're saying. It's over and done with now. I never expected this much fuss but the forum is crazy like that. You ask a good question and get no replies, you vent a little expecting little input if any and get 80 heated arguments with insults to boot.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Midnight Run (8/12/2008)*yea go to west marine, boaters world , bass pro, or georges marine and get you a chip it will show you the channels and bouys and everything




Correct. The chip in my GPS shows the pilings at my dock. Being off that far is dangerous.


----------



## Greenjeans (Jul 6, 2008)

> *Jarhead (8/12/2008)*I haven't been on today, sorry I missed all the action. Thanks for the kind words from some of you guys but I would never leave someone stranded because they pissed me off on the forum. I may beat their ass when I got them to the dock but they would get there safe and sound.


Well said Jarhead..Thanks for your service and sorry you had such a bad week.Spent 20 yrs in the Navy myself and I have hada few similardays like yours so I can definately relate. I am alsonew boat owner I will keep your experience in mind and try learn from it. So,thanks for sharing, most people would have probably not even talked about it. :usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Capt.Ernie (Mar 4, 2008)

B O A T ==== Bring Out Another Thousand. Been there, done that. oke


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Jarhead, I don't know if this info is appropriate to your situation but whenever I am approaching points, channels, bouys, whatever I always reduce the zoom level on the gps to give me a better idea about how close I actually am. If your zoom level is say a couple of miles it won't accurately show how close you are passing by bouy's etc. You never mentioned whether you had a bottom machine. If you do you can select a depth and a shallow water alarm will alert you if you get in too shallow. You sound like someone I would like to run into if I ever find myself in trouble.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

This has been an interesting post in that it shws different side of human nature.

First, I have stopped and provided aid to people who were in trouble without any signs of distressed, other than hearing the motor not start and the guy pulling out a cord to manually start at 8 miles outor the boat being filled with water and beached.

That being said, if you didn't ask, use a radio or wave, then don't blame any body for not stopping. I have also been told nicely to why I offerred to help a manin a wheel chair, didi't I think he was capable/

It also sounds like that Sea Tow insurance would not necessarly helped in this situation, not surrounded by water. They might still have charge you a recovery fee.

A depth finder was not memtioned, you said you used a GPS, might want to get a depth finder.

Bottom Line: I would have stopped if I saw you and had an idciation you needed help. I would assume that I was smart enough to not go beyond the limits of my boat or my self. I read the post about the injury, sounds like there were other issues beside trying to help.

One suggestion: Don't cut off your nose to spite your face. If Sea Tow is the best service for you when on the water, don't discount them for future use. You will not be hurting them as much as yourself.

Be Safe and enjoy the water. Thing that happened yesterday are water over the dam.


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

jarhead, 

you maned up to it all, just like anyone would expect from a u.s. marine! hell you got one hell of a response. thats pretty cool. take what you will,tell the rest to kiss your :moon

:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Danno (Oct 17, 2007)

To add a little to Tuna Man's response. 

TowBoat US defines the difference between towing and salvage as:

*What is the difference between **Towing and Salvage?*<P align=left>BoatUS establishes Towing-Ungrounding as "any operation not involving immediate peril to the boat or to a legally protected marine environment and requiring only one towing vessel with lines attached to the grounded boat to refloat it or to the disabled boat to tow it." Salvage includes "any operation involving immediate peril to the boat, the marine environment or the use of special salvage equipment (pumps, airbags, dredging equipment, cranes, etc.)" <P align=left>I would descibe beaching a boat as a light grounding, since the boat was not in peril and TowBoat as well as Sea Tow would have ungrounded the boat for you. <P align=left>Also, most of us that would have recognized what was going on would have offered help. But then again, it doesn't hurt to ask.<P align=left>Your right about one thing for a simple ungrounding SeaTow burnt you bad. I'll remember that when I renew.


----------



## CAPTAIN DAD (Aug 13, 2008)

Ok Danno

Sea tow burn'tyou bad? Lets do the math. They must have used a boat with all the proper equipment to pull him off safely and without damage to his boat. Have you bought fuel for a boat lately. Must have had one person on board running the boat that I would guess was paid for the day and not just the few minutes he was towing.One person by the radio to respond and stand by.And then the liability. How much could they have made? 

Captain Dad


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

I seen you on the West End of Dauphin Island. I seen a few people digging but I was in a 17 ft carolina skiff and I could not have done anything to help you. I am sorry to hear that. If it would have been about 10 years ago you would have missed the tip. Sorry to hear about the loss of funds.


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Jarhead, sorry about the entire situation. Glad everyone is ok. I just saw this thread and read through it. Honestly I was amazed at some of the responses. I can see both sides of the argument but I'm the naive person that stops and helps. Maybe if I had heard some of the stories or seen some of the things these guys had I might have a different perspective. Till then I'll offer an hand.

Sea Tow just appeared here a couple of years ago. In freshwater it is normal to stop and help and tow others in.There wasn't an option.I've been a member of Sea Tow for 10 plus years (for my saltwater trips)and of all places had to use them a month ago to tow me from a restaraunt a half mile to the launch ramp. My membership had just expired and he let me pay the 150 to reup instead of the tow fee.

Some GPS have several data bases that you can choose from in the main menu. Not to belabor the point but you might get in the manual or in the menu and play around until you find the view and info that would be most helpful to you. I second a depth finder when it is convenient to get one.


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)




----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I didn't read all the stuff people posted but I read most of it and here's my 2 cents... I would have helped you. I have had to dig my jet ski out of a marsh before when I ran aground and had no cell phone battery. I have also towed boaters that were out of gas or broke down. I've towed ski boats with my jet ski and sail boats with my john boat. I've even allowed a sport fishing yacht to tie off to my dock when they were disabled. Bottom line, people should help each other out when they see another vessel in distress of any kind. Lots of people go out in boats that aren't sea worthy- that is frustrating to me. You sound like you were in a sea worthy boat and got in a situation many of us have been in. I had a cooling problem on my little boat one timeandSea Tow estimate was more than my $500 insurance limit- rip off to me. I limped home.


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

I tired to make a post earlier but I did not see it so I will try again. The tip of the west end has migrated a good mile to the west in the last ten years so that is why your map did not show it. When I seen you on the bar it did not look like you were that far on the beach so you must not have been going very fast. I could not have pulled you out cause I was in a little skiff and you were in a cape horn I believe. It seems as if everyone is piling on you for making a MISTAKE which I am sure no one on here has done before. Sucks you had to waste a grand on a mistake but like always it could have been alot worse. Not sure if you tried or not but next time try calling someone around you and asking for help. When we came by we could not really tell if you were beached or the tide had come out from under you so maybe that is why no one offered to help.


----------

